# 2. Grafikkarte anschließen



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne meine alte GTX 460 als zusätzliche Grafikkarte zum Rendern in meinen PC verbauen (da Cycles aktuell die GTX 680 noch nicht supportet und später zur Unterstützung). Erst mal meine specs:

-AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition
-GIGABITE GA-890GPA-UD3H
-4x G.Skill DDR3-RAM 4GB PC3-1600 ECO Kit 4GB
-2x Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB (HD103SJ)           
-GTX 680 
-Coolermaster Silent Pro M600

Die Leistung (600W) von meinem Netzteil müsste reichen, oder?
Aber wie schließ ich die 2. GraKa nun an? Die 2 mal 8 Poligen Ausgänge von meinem Netzteil sind schon durch die 680 Belegt. Was mich aber an der ganzen sache verwirrt ist, dass meiner 460 nur EIN 4 Pol zu 6 Pol Konverter beilag. Dabei hat diese doch 2 mal 6 Pol Anschlüsse. Bei meiner 680 ist es das gleiche. Meine Unwissenheit ist zu Entschuldigen .


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

1:
600W für die beiden grakas und den X6 wird möglichweise etwas knapp.

2:
da lag nur ein adapter bei, weil für gewöhnlich zumindest ein 6 pol stecker am NT ist  nur falls man halt keinen zweiten hat ...

3:
steckertechnisch wäre das durch molex -> 6/8pol stecker realisierbar.

4:
Das größte problem:
SLI geht nur bei exakt gleichen karten (im unterschied zu crossfire). und zwei nvidia ohne sli gleichzeitig laufen lassen wird afaik auch nicht gehen ...


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Danke für die Antwort!
ICh habe auch nicht vor die Grafikkartenn im SLI verbund Laufen zu lassen. Die Render engine von Blender Unterstützt auch zwei verschiedene Grafikkarten, solange sie CUDA unterstützen . Also nach meiner Milchmädchenrechnung hätte ich im volllastbetrieb für mein MoBo Fetplatten RAM u.ä noch ca 125 Watt zu verfügung. Reicht das nicht?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

SLI arbeitet nur bei zwei gleichwertigen Chips, also zb eine GTX680 mit einer anderen GTX680.
Es ist nur noch möglich eine andere Karte einzubauen (also ohne SLI Brücke, die schwächer bzw älter ist) wenn sie als Physx Karte benutzt wird.
Separat sie zu betreiben oder eine für was anderes zu benutzen ist nicht möglich, war es noch nie.


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Komisch also ich hatte gelesen, dass man auch zwei verschiedene GraKas solange sie CUDA unterstützen in Blender benutzen kann. Damit meine ich kein SLI !


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*



Triceratops schrieb:


> []


 
Er will Rendern. Und er sagt seine Software kann das. Glauben wir Ihm mal. Von SLI war nie die Rede.


BTT: Selbst wenn noch 125W im Budget sind, hast du die Effizienz des NT mit Berücksichtigt: NT x 100% : Effizienz= Ausgangsleistung.

Welche Karte schwebt dir vor?


----------



## poiu (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Ja bei CUDA gelten andere spielregeln da braucht man auch kein Sli Board usw. 

aber da bin ich nicht so der Spezialist  

Solange du da kein Mega OC hast, sollte das schon klappen, aber ist das das alte SIlent Pro oder schon die Gold version?

die alte war etwas schwach @12V Leitung könnte dann knapp werden!

M600 = alte Version somit 480W@12V könnte knapp werden mit zwei GTX680 was schwebt dir den nnoch vor?


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*



Research schrieb:


> Er will Rendern. Und er sagt seine Software kann das. Glauben wir Ihm mal. Von SLI war nie die Rede.
> 
> 
> BTT: Selbst wenn noch 125W im Budget sind, hast du die Effizienz des NT mit Berücksichtigt: NT x 100% : Effizienz= Ausgangsleistung.
> ...


 
Meine alte Gainward GTX 460 die im Schrank verschimmelt


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*



poiu schrieb:


> M600 = alte Version somit 480W@12V könnte knapp werden mit zwei GTX680 was schwebt dir den nnoch vor?



Naja eig. hab ich nur eine GTX 680 retail und ne Gainward GTX 460 GS. Letztere will ich nun zusätzlich einbauen. Ich habe noch das alte Silent Pro M. Weder CPU noch GPU sind OCed.


----------



## poiu (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

du könntest es einfach probieren, die M600 waren eigentlich ganz solide


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Test it. Achte sehr genau auf das Netzteil. Hast du ein Strom-Messgerät?


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*



poiu schrieb:


> du könntest es einfach probieren, die M600 waren eigentlich ganz solide


 
Wie soll ich dann die Steckerconfig machen? Mein Netzteil hat nur 2x8 Polige Graka Stromausgänge  Und den Molexsteckern Trau ich nicht. Schafft die Stromschiene das?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Wie will man den eine Zweite Karte in betrieb nehmen bzw nutzen ohne SLI bzw Physx ?


----------



## Professor Frink (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Ach Mensch Triceratops, Threadhistorie lesen 

Es geht nicht um zocken sondern um Blender Render mit Cuda, da kannst du verschiedene Grafikkarten ab der G80 Reihe nehmen. (Machen Folder ja afaik teilweise auch)

@TE
Probiers mit der Molexschiene einfachmal aus. Wenns nicht hinhaut, startet der Rechner halt nicht oder stürzt ab, dann machen wir nen neuen Plan. Ausprobieren schadet aber nix.


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Wie will man den eine Zweite Karte in betrieb nehmen bzw nutzen ohne SLI bzw Physx ?


 
Spam? Du hast nicht einmal den ersten Post des TE gelesen.


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Soll ich dann die 680 an die 2x8 Stecker Klemmen und die 460 an die Molex? Gibt es verschiedene Schienen mit unterschiedlicher Leistung? Und Muss ich den 460 Treiber installieren? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*



Moritzz94 schrieb:


> Soll ich dann die 680 an die 2x8 Stecker Klemmen und die 460 an die Molex? Gibt es verschiedene Schienen mit unterschiedlicher Leistung? Und Muss ich den 460 Treiber installieren? Fragen über Fragen


 
Das ist egal. Die Molex Stecker werden wohl auf der Schiene sein wo auch der 8 Pin von der CPU dran hängt und die PCIe Stecker hängen am 24 Pin mit dran. Aber genau weiß ich das nicht.
Teste es einfach dann weißt du mehr.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*



Research schrieb:


> Spam? Du hast nicht einmal den ersten Post des TE gelesen.





Professor Frink schrieb:


> Ach Mensch Triceratops, Threadhistorie lesen


 Meine Güte denk mal nach bevor du so eine Unterstellung von dir zum besten gibst, das man auch ohne SLI bzw Physx mehrere Karten betreiben kann wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Meine Güte denk mal nach bevor du so eine Unterstellung von dir zum besten gibst, das man auch ohne SLI bzw Physx mehrere Karten betreiben kann wusste ich nicht.


 
Kannst du. Du kannst auch die IGP von Ivy zusammen mit der Grafikkarte nutzen. Das ist heute alles kein Problem.


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Hmm also ich hab das jetzt mal Probiert. Mein Bildschirm blieb aber schwarz. Im Bios ist alles Richtig eingestellt. Windows hat denke ich auch gestartet (meine Maus hat angefangen zu leuchten, typische Festplattengeräusche). An was kann das liegen?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Probiere mal nur die alte Karte alleine.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

also bei einem graka-problem müsste eigentlich der mainboard-piepser was sagen. der sagt nix? oder hast du ihn abgenommen? 

an welcher der beiden karten hängt denn der bildschirm? hast dus mit der anderen mal versucht?

eventuell wird dein netzteil da ganz schön an seiner leistungsgrenze sein. obs noch geht, kann man wirklich nur durch probieren herausfinden


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Also in meinem Gehäause war kein piepser verbaut. Bei der Preisklasse eine unerschämtheit . Aktuell hängt der Bildschirm an der 680, mit der anderen hab ichs schon versucht. Ich bin mir relativ sicher dass windows gestartet hat, zu erkennen daran, dass meine maus angefangen hat zu leuchten und an den typischen Festplattengeräuschen eben.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

mittlerweile sind die piepser direkt auf dem MB verlötet oder darauf aufgesteckt  

hmm ... wie siehts denn aus, läuft die lüftung beider grafikkarten an ? geben sie IRGENDEINE rückmeldung, irgendwas?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Das kann natürlich auch am Board selbst liegen.
Versuch beide Karten mal in den oberen Slot und dann jeweils im unteren Slot.


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Ok jetzt tuts kp warums vorher nicht ging. Ich lass jetzt noch n paar Benchs laufen um zu sehen ob das System bei voller Leistung abkratzt. Danke Jungs beschdes Forum überhaupt  .


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

OK so ganz will es doch noch nicht funktionieren. Cryostasis (nur als PhysX Test ) z.B motzt, dass es die PhysX Installation nicht finden kann. Cycles (eine Renderengine auf CUDA basis) läuft aber tadellos. Muss ich evt. noch den 460 Treiber installieren?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Wieso geht doch so oder nicht?
Du wolltest die Karte doch damit du besser rendern kannst. Willst du sie als Physx Karte nutzen musst du das nur im Treiber einstellen.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

ich bezweifle ja, dass es gut geht, beide treiber zu installieren ... aber probiers aus


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso geht doch so oder nicht?
> Du wolltest die Karte doch damit du besser rendern kannst. Willst du sie als Physx Karte nutzen musst du das nur im Treiber einstellen.



Ja zum Rendern und wenn es einen Performancevorteil gibt auch für PhysX. Man will ja aus den 150 Watt das Optimum herausholen . Im Treiber ist alles eingestellt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*



Moritzz94 schrieb:


> Ja zum Rendern und wenn es einen Performancevorteil gibt auch für PhysX. Man will ja aus den 150 Watt das Optimum herausholen . Im Treiber ist alles eingestellt.


 
Dann stell es ein. Dazu brauchst du aber keinen zweiten Treiber. Du hast ja den Nvidia Treiber drauf. Du wählst als Physx Karte einfach die 460 aus und schon geht das.
Es bringt aber nichts.


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Komisch. Cryostasis sagt mir nämlich dass kein PhysX Treiber installiert ist obwohl ich es im Treiber eingestellt habe.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

Kann sein dass das Game seinen eigenen Physx Treiber benutzt. Dann musst du das Game noch mal installieren.


----------



## Moritzz94 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: 2. Grafikkarte anschließen*

OK naja danke für die Hilfe dann benutz ich die GTX 460 eben nur zum Rendern


----------

